# trailer catching lip of bow



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

When I launch my mitzi i have to lift the bow over the bow roller every time and during the summer i didn't care as much but now that the water is getting colder i'm not in the mood to get in to lift it off. I have tried not backing it in a lot but when i get it in enough to push it off it will still catch and i spray my bunkers with silicon spray. When the boat is sitting on the trailer it sits right but once i try to launch it it catches big time. Anyone know a fix to it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

elevate the front/ bow end of the bunks,
- the skiff should winch up onto the roller without having to lift it manually -unless you back it in too far and /or steep ramp.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

You need to change out the bow stop? The Mitzi has a pretty big rolled edge, and what ever desing you have is wrong.. Need to take it to reputable trailer shop to get it fixed. Where are you located?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> You need to change out the bow stop? The Mitzi has a pretty big rolled edge, and what ever desing you have is wrong.. Need to take it to reputable trailer shop to get it fixed. Where are you located?


. When the boat is sitting on the trailer it sits right but once i try to launch it it catches big time. Anyone know a fix to it.

--maybe the roller needs to be lowered and moved aft. :-?


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd start by lifting the front of the bunks or lowering the rear. It won't take much.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Walkboard...keeps y'er feet dry


----------



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

I will look and see if i can raise the front of my bunks a notch or two. Don't know why i didn't think of that earlier... The winch stand and roller sit perfect on the boat when its on it, so the trailer is right just that my mitzi has such a large overhang of the lip it catches so easily.


----------



## Shallow Hal (Jun 4, 2013)

Get one of those large orange wheels for bow stop. They use them with Carolina skiffs mostly. Made to roll out from under flare. 
http://m.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=713752


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Good recommendations so far.. I have the same issue. I moved my bunks up in the front and lowered in the rear. I also bought a large roller 5inch for the bow. It bumps the lip a little but I cannot lift the bow bunks anymore because the ratchet catch will be over the roller at that point.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I had a couple of Caro. Skiffs.  The 8 inch bow roller did the trick.  I made mine from wheels I already had.  Be certain to have stern straps.  You don't want the rollers to become launchers.
Rich


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> I had a couple of Caro. Skiffs.  The 8 inch bow roller did the trick.  I made mine from wheels I already had.  Be certain to have stern straps.  You don't want the rollers to become launchers.
> Rich


Lol now that's awesome right there!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats wheelie cool........


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I feel like I shouldve been fishing with Rich all these years. Its just one good idea after another.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks, but I won't tell you how many bad ideas I tried first, before I found a few that worked. Ha Ha Rich


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Reminds me of my grandpa. Real clever only from learning from mistakes. Ill never forget the time he taught me to throw a cast net without tying it to his wrist first hahahah :'(


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yea, but the fact is, I am OLDER than your grandpa! Ha Ha Rich


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> Yea, but the fact is,   I am OLDER than your grandpa!  Ha Ha   Rich



No way Rich! He was older than you BUT his fishing days were numbered by that time. Only got him out in the nano-skiff once and he just kept telling me to slow down... but I was only idling. More of a bigger boat/ trolling for white bass on Lake Livingston kind of guy lol.


----------



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

well i looked at it yesterday when i was going out and the front bunks are all the way up and the ones in the back are all the way down so i can't do anything but look at a new roller, nice weekend project.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

You could always look for longer bunks supports for the front or have them custom made


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

You might consider adding a piece of 2 x 6 ( or whatever size you need) under the present forward bunk. That would add 1 1/2 inches.

regards, Rich


----------

